# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  نعي الامام الحسين عليه السلام على الاكبر

## .moon.

ومن قطع اوصالك بسيفه يا علي يبني               بعدك على الدنيا العفا فرقاك شيبني 

     أكبر ينور العين يمعفر الخدين 

                                   أكبر ينور العين يمعفر الخدين 

شيبتني يبني وخليت القلب مفطووور                من عمك العباس ظهري ياعلي مكسور  

   أكبر ينور العين بمعفر الخدين        

                                   أكبر ينور العين يمعفر الخدين 

يبني شقول لعمتك لو سايلت عنك                وليلى الحنونة ترتجي ما أيست منك

أكبر ينور العين يمعفر الخدين

                                  أكبر ينور العين يمعفر الخدين

----------


## القاضي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

وقد روي أن الحسين ( ع ) احتضر في أرض كربلاء ثلاث مرات وكلها في مصاب على الاكبر ( ع ) 

الأولى : حين طلب الأكبر الرخصة من الحسين ..

الثانية : حينا رجع الأكبر منتصراً على بكر بن غانم وهو بأبي وامي عطشان وقد توجه الى أبيه الحسين يطلب منه شربة من الماء فبكى الحسين وأشرف على الموت من شدة الهم والحزن من حيث انه لا يتمكن من أن يلبي طلب ولده ويسقيه قطرة من الماء 

والثالثة : عندما سقط الأكبر في ارض كربلا قتيلا بسيف مرة بن منقذ العبدي لعنه الله ، فقد روي أن الحسين عندما سمع ولده ينادي : عليك مني السلام يا أبا عبدالله فخرج الحسين يقوم ويكبو وهو ينادي ولدي علي ولدي علي حتى أنه أشرف على الموت كما قالت سكينة بنت الحسين ( ع )

اشكرك أخي العزيز moon على طرح هذه الأبيات الحزينة المؤملة ورحم الله ملا عطية الجمري بواسع رحمته ....

----------


## .moon.

مشكووووووور اخوي القاضي على مرورك وتعليقك المميز

                                      تحياتي
                                     .moon.

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*هذا النعيي جميل وأحب أسمعه من الشيخ مصطفى الموسى حفظه الله يسلمواااااااااااا*

----------


## سر النجاة

ابيات اكثر من رائعة 
مشكور اخوي عالطرح

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد


السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى أولاد الحسين وعلى أصحاب الحسين السلام الشيب الخضيب السلام على الجسم السليب 


جزاك الله خير الجزاء

ورحم الله والديك بجاه الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الله يتقبل مواساتكم لامامكم الشهيد وامامنا العطشان

----------


## .moon.

مشكورين على المرور

----------


## فرح

مشكووور خيي .moon.
ويعطيك العاافيه 
واحسن الله الى مولانا العزاء 
ونعي يدمي القلب 
في ميزان اعمالك 
وننتظر جديدك 
موفق

----------


## النظره البريئه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
السلام عليك ياأياعبدالله الحسين
الله يعطيك العافيه على طرحك الموضوع
جزاك الله خيرا
وفقك الله
في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## MOONY

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
السلام عليك يأبا عبد الله
السلام على علي بن الحسين
وعلى أولاد الحسين
وعلى أصحاب الحسين
يعطيك العافيه
تحياتي

----------


## قاسم الحميدي

مشكووووور وما تقصر ننتظر جديدك

----------


## Sweet Magic

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف  

يعطيك العافية 

موفق الى كل خير بحق الحسين  علية السلام 

دمت بخير

----------

